# New Brittany Poster



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

Hello M-S Blogger’s and fellow bird dog people. My two year old French Brit and I are very new to your Blog and we are excited to interact with you and hear more about your outdoor experiences. With the good flow of information between like-minded sportsman I believe there is a unique opportunity to learn more about our rich heritage of sporting life handed down to all of us while living, hunting and fishing in our beautiful Great Lakes State of Michigan. Pic’s of my #1 Hunting Buddy and his black nose will be coming when I learn how to post them.

I enjoy reading all sporting posts, but I especially enjoy and admire all bird dogs, shotguns, and the diligent upland hunters dedicated to them. I also enjoy the year around conditioning of my Brit and I in preparation for the next hunting season and in anticipation of the rush that I am sure to experience with the next point and flush of another upland bird. In addition to preparing my current French Brit for another hunting season, I would be remiss if I didn’t mention that I carry with me the memories of my two American Brittany’s that were so responsible for a number of my exciting upland bird hunts ranging from the U.P. to the Thumb, and also including some visits to Southern Michigan hunting preserves in years gone by.

Question ??: It is nice to see many Brittany sportsmen here, but I am now curious to learn if there are many French Brittany (Epagneul Breton) owners on this blog?


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, we are happy to have you here!


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Welcome to the site.I am birdhntr the dreaded shorthair guy that talks to much even without alcohol.lol.learn to scroll when necessary.There is a thread in the upland forum for you brittany folks called the Hamster wheel.There is enough reading on the fabulous britts to keep you busy for some time.Enjoy!


----------



## ab5228 (Nov 13, 2009)

I think there are few Epagneul Breton owners on here but not many. I always heard the French are a$&****s.  Welcome... figure out how to post pics yet?


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the MSF. I am looking forward to viewing your pictures.


----------



## FNC (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard! I think you will enjoy the information and passion of forum members.

Frank & Chevy (my American Brittany!)


----------



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

michiganmaniac said:


> Welcome to the forum, we are happy to have you here!


Thank you Maniac. I look forward to talking Pat Hunting with you. I have much history in the E.U.P. and enjoy the experience there, every chance I get. 

Here’s to bird crazy hunting dogs, and hot Pasties!


----------



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

birdhntr said:


> Welcome to the site.I am birdhntr the dreaded shorthair guy that talks to much even without alcohol.lol.learn to scroll when necessary.There is a thread in the upland forum for you brittany folks called the Hamster wheel.There is enough reading on the fabulous britts to keep you busy for some time.Enjoy!


Thank you birdhntr. I found the Hamster Wheel loaded with Brittany folks. Also found some of your earlier posts. Beautiful GSP’s. Keep talking, all of us bird dog people can really benefit from your helpful insights. (Although, you might want to cut back on the sauce a little.) LOL


----------



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

ab5228 said:


> I think there are few Epagneul Breton owners on here but not many. I always heard the French are a$&****s.  Welcome... figure out how to post pics yet?


Thanks ab5228. Can’t get my pic’s here yet, but I will in time. You have a good looking Britt there; he has a confident look about him. He reminds me of my first Brit out of Risky Kennels (S.E. MI) years ago. 

My current French Brit is a very lovable 2 yr old, but still very much a work-in-progress. Smaller than most American Britt’s, about 19 ½” tall and about 45lbs. Smaller pop piles to pick-up. (LOL) 

Looking forward to further Brittany talk.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

[QUOTE="Looking forward to further Brittany talk.[/QUOTE]

If you have a PC - Try clicking the upload file below your new post then navigate to your picture and click it. Upload whole image.
I had a Brit for 11 years (liver and roan). Best hunting dog I have seen. Welcome to the site.


----------



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

Hunters Edge said:


> Hello and welcome to the MSF. I am looking forward to viewing your pictures.


Thank you Hunters Edge, I hope to have my Britpic's here soon. Looking forward to more bird hunting talk.


----------



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

FNC said:


> Welcome aboard! I think you will enjoy the information and passion of forum members.
> 
> Frank & Chevy (my American Brittany!)


Thank you FNC, I never get tired of talking Brittany's and bird hunting.


----------



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

wpmisport said:


> [QUOTE="Looking forward to further Brittany talk.


If you have a PC - Try clicking the upload file below your new post then navigate to your picture and click it. Upload whole image.
I had a Brit for 11 years (liver and roan). Best hunting dog I have seen. Welcome to the site.[/QUOTE]
Thank you for the instructions wpmisport! I will give it a try once I get my pic's together and uploaded. I have the orange & white, but I love the livers as well. Buy the way, I sat on the side lines about seven years after my last Britt passed away and before getting this new pup. So, it's never too late add a new member to the family. I don't think you would regret it.


----------



## fivegunner (Apr 28, 2003)

Welcome aBoard from Abby and me


----------



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

Thank you fivegunner. Your picture of you & Abby is adorable, and it totally captures the loving and loyal qualities of the Brittany. She is a very pretty girl. When I get my pictures of my Britt up please look- in and take notice of the similarity in color and markings to your Abby. Except for the black nose typical of the Frenchy, of course. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

MyBritt&Me said:


> Thanks ab5228. Can’t get my pic’s here yet, but I will in time. You have a good looking Britt there; he has a confident look about him. He reminds me of my first Brit out of Risky Kennels (S.E. MI) years ago.
> 
> My current French Brit is a very lovable 2 yr old, but still very much a work-in-progress. Smaller than most American Britt’s, about 19 ½” tall and about 45lbs. Smaller pop piles to pick-up. (LOL)
> 
> Looking forward to further Brittany talk.


Correction above ** Smaller poop piles to pick-up. (LOL)


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Loading pictures off the phone should be easy.Tap upload file then tap files and select from your collections.If you select camera then it will turn the camera on then take a picture and it will load it for you.
If you need information/help there is a support forum at the bottom of the list


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome to the board. You will find a wealth of information on here for you to pick and choose from. Where does your dog come from? I have seen some really nice French britts over the years, but overall I would say French Britts make up around 5ish% of the Brittany’s registered. As of now here in the US all Brittany’s are registered under the ABC which is sanctioned by the AKC. The Frenchies want their own stud book and registration. I won’t bore you with the details. Hope to see some pictures soon.


----------



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

birdhntr said:


> Loading pictures off the phone should be easy.Tap upload file then tap files and select from your collections.If you select camera then it will turn the camera on then take a picture and it will load it for you.
> If you need information/help there is a support forum at the bottom of the list


Thanks birdhntr, good directions that should help get the pic’s up.


----------



## MyBritt&Me (Jan 8, 2020)

hehibrits said:


> Welcome to the board. You will find a wealth of information on here for you to pick and choose from. Where does your dog come from? I have seen some really nice French britts over the years, but overall I would say French Britts make up around 5ish% of the Brittany’s registered. As of now here in the US all Brittany’s are registered under the ABC which is sanctioned by the AKC. The Frenchies want their own stud book and registration. I won’t bore you with the details. Hope to see some pictures soon.


Thank you hehibrits: My gun dog is out of a French Brit Breeder / Hunt Club from Iowa. The greater credentials stem from his Grandparents out of a French Brit Breeder / Hunt Club / & E B Importer, from South Dakota. I was most pleased to learn from both Breeders that the documented Hip Ratings of the parents and Grandparents were Excellent, and or within the Top 10% of comparatives.

I passed on the option to register him with the AKC (“with restrictions”), but instead, I chose to register this gun dog with the UKC where his black nose is fully recognized as part and parcel to a good hunting dog. Personally, I am less concerned with the AKC Stud Books since I made the decision months ago that having this gun dog neutered was in the best interest of his long term health. Maybe not in the interest of his happiness, but, I’ll make that up to him with a good U.P. Grouse hunt. LOL Hope to have some pic’s up soon.


----------

